# fla. monster buck



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

here is a pic of one of those deep swamp monster bucks i killed about 4 yrs ago .:whistling:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Jeeeeeeeze!!!!*

That IS a "monster" buck. I hear that they can climb trees also. 

Can you imagine hanging that over the bed in your guest bedroom. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

if that were real..... wouldn't that be interesting


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

If that were real. I think i would shit myself when i walked up on it and would have stabbed it through the heart with a wooden stack and cut off his head and wrapped it in garlic and crossifices and call repielies believe it or not. LOL


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Hell that would be the last time i stepped in the woods haha but i would rock that on my wall for sure


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

When they found me i would probably be dead from a heart attack,but,i'd surly be outta BULLETS!!!!


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> That IS a "monster" buck. I hear that they can climb trees also.
> 
> Can you imagine hanging that over the bed in your guest bedroom. --- SAWMAN










Sawman i guess your right !


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, I am rolling on the floor, literally crying as I type... 706Z, I am there with you, definately out of bullets... There goes the five bullet limited magazines, hello 30 round magazines... LOL

Forget looking on the ground for snakes... And I thought Cabella's Dangerous Hunts was hard.


----------



## fisher1990 (Oct 29, 2011)

yep i would shit my self and never go back into black water or any where else in the woods lol


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha! That's outstanding! Do you hunt them over a food plot or a chicken coop?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Tyee Dave said:


> Haha! That's outstanding! Do you hunt them over a food plot or a chicken coop?


 lol i bait'em with ribeye's & chicken wings :chef:


----------

